# Our Lowes latest Wood Pellet Shenanagans!!!



## Don2222 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello

They raised the price and now have a contractor pack of 50 bags! See pic of sign below Green Supreme by NEWP

Price $4.82 per bag

$4.32 per bag when you buy a minimum quantity of 50 bags

*Contractor Pack??? -- Come on Lowes give us a real break*


----------



## subsailor (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree Lowe's has raised their prices. Greene Team went from $4.18/bag to $5.49/bag. Other brands were raised to $4.49/bag, but I haven't been back since they raised the price, so it may have gone higher. This is the first time I have seen them selling ton lots cheaper than by the bag. Although most other suppliers in my area do sell by the bag for more.


----------



## Brewer (Dec 28, 2011)

I believe lowes has a low price/ price match guarantee.......they matched menards price of 3.49 a bag for me about a month ago........I should have bought a ton


----------



## jdempsey (Dec 28, 2011)

How about $5.97 a bag. Thats what they have been from the beginning of the season at my local lowes. The price you stated is about what i can get them for at TSC. 

Seems lowes is higher on everything here in my neck of the woods. I would love to get those $180 ton deals everyone talks about on here.


----------



## subsailor (Dec 28, 2011)

I've never seen it said on here so I'm not sure if anyone knows this, but Lowe's and HD will give a 10% discount to veterans as long as you have a VA card to prove it.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 28, 2011)

subsailor said:
			
		

> I've never seen it said on here so I'm not sure if anyone knows this, but Lowe's and HD will give a 10% discount to veterans as long as you have a VA card to prove it.



Yes, it has been said but some of those stores are getting picky now and insist on an Active Military ID only!


----------



## fmsm (Dec 28, 2011)

If you have a commercial account at lows or hd they will give you an additional 5% if you pay with it.


----------



## gilli12 (Dec 28, 2011)

farm and home supply had OHP's (Ozark hardwood products) for 166.50 per ton over the weekend here.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 28, 2011)

jdempsey said:
			
		

> How about $5.97 a bag. Thats what they have been from the beginning of the season at my local lowes. The price you stated is about what i can get them for at TSC.
> 
> Seems lowes is higher on everything here in my neck of the woods. I would love to get those $180 ton deals everyone talks about on here.



OK, it's worth pointing this out again to try to help you.  Print out the picture showing the per ton price at the Lowes above.  Take it to your store and show it to the store manager and see if he will match it.  If not, get is card.  Then write a VERY NICE email to Lowes' headquarters complaining that some Lowes stores are way out of line with other stores and to request that your store honor the prices offered at other Lowes.  

It worked for me to reduce my local price of $5.97 down to $3.74.  I wrote the email and the next day the store manager called and said I could have as many tons as I wanted at the lower price.

As and ye shall receive.  Ask not and ye shall get squat.


----------



## superchips (Dec 28, 2011)

I've found that for me, the best deal is to pre buy a ton at HD and a ton at Lowes. It's easier for me to pick up a few bags at a time. Each time I pick some up they give me a receipt. 
I've been picking them up and buying them for $3.60/bag thanks to price matching.

If you decide not to take the whole ton they will pay you back the difference.
I just wish I had pre bought a couple thousand gallons of gas when it was $.99 a gallon like Southwest airlines did....

This is totally legit and they are always happy to oblige, because they are reusing your $ to make a profit and you are getting a good deal.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 28, 2011)

fmsm said:
			
		

> If you have a commercial account at lows or hd they will give you an additional 5% if you pay with it.



If you have a Lowes charge card the 5% comes off the total after you scan your card!!


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 28, 2011)

superchips said:
			
		

> I've found that for me, the best deal is to pre buy a ton at HD and a ton at Lowes. It's easier for me to pick up a few bags at a time. Each time I pick some up they give me a receipt.
> I've been picking them up and buying them for $3.60/bag thanks to price matching.
> 
> If you decide not to take the whole ton they will pay you back the difference.
> ...



That is very interesting.

Did you pre-pay for the whole ton? What if the pellets are not the same brand or do they actually keep a ton aside for you in the back room?

Which Lowe's on the Seacoast?


----------



## justinc25 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ever since Lowe's has raised their prices on pellets, and closed 2 stores near me, I don't buy their pellets anymore. 
I've been buying the Homestead pellets from Woodpellets.com for $5.00 a bag, and my stove loves them.
I think they are a site sponser, and it's great to support a small business. Plus they are not far from me, I just swing in to the office in Goffstown, NH and they are glad to sell me 1 bag, or 1000. Very nice people too.


----------



## jdempsey (Dec 28, 2011)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> jdempsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAIT... Are you saying that lowes will match the price from another lowes in another state? I did not know that. I was under the impression only would match local competitors price.

I will try that.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 28, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> fmsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least for me this is not true when you Buy the contractor pack.  I bought my Green Supreme's for $3.05 or $3.15 (contractor price). They would not give me the 5% discount for using my Lowe's card.  I argued a little, but the price was so cheap that I did not get too upset.  Side note, I wouldn't buy another ton of Green Supreme's if they were $2.00/bag and I got 50% off if I used my card.


----------



## ironpony (Dec 28, 2011)

wow, you people on the east coast are getting reamed on pellets
must be the shipping costs to get them there
glad we are close to kentucky ( Somersets)
you save half over oil, if you paid our prices 
it would be like "free" for you


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 28, 2011)

jdempsey said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that's exactly what they did for me.  The store in Seneca, SC matched the price of a Lowes in the NE, AFTER I asked the home office why one store can charge 50% more for the same pellet.


----------



## forya (Dec 28, 2011)

My lowe's has had bad pellets (press-to-logs) for 259/ton.  So I go to TSC they have Lignetics for 200/ton or Fehl's Lawn Ctr which has Hamers for 215/ton


----------



## save$ (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a retired veteran's card and my wife has a dependent card. We both can get the 10% at either Lowes or HD in the Augusta Me market.   The manager at the Lowes Augusta will do about anything to make a customer happy.  Any time I get told of a  bad experience, I always tell them to go back and see the manager.  I know he tires hard, and does get rid of employees when they are not nice to customers.  When I am shopping in that store, the manager will come to me and ask if there is anything I need help with.  Our store has a lot a semi retired people with years of experience in their work areas.  Needless to say,  I really appreciate having others seniors help with their many years of knowledge.  I also have found that they will get some able bodied workers to help when I need something loaded on my truck.


----------



## superchips (Dec 28, 2011)

The east coast just had a heavy rain. Some pellets where in transit. Some wrapping is going to leak. And some don't know yet what happens to pellets that are like a sponge. 
Some big stores don't have covered storage space for pellets.
Someone has to buy these pellets. I look before I buy, but admit that I keep my mouth shut when I see someone in line picking up a load of pellets that you can clearly see all the bags have expanded.
Last year I was in the big store and talked to someone buying a stove and 4 tons of pellets. I comented that i wish i had storage for 4 tons. The newby told me that he was just going to put them in his back yard and pull the bags out as he needed them. At that point the salesman gave me a stren look. I kept my mouth shut.
That same salesman gives me great service.


----------



## TLHinCanada (Dec 28, 2011)

I realize that each person has a different view point. I for one could not sit back and let a person be screwed. Remember the next person a salesman like that screws could be you. If everyone sits back and allows it to happen we have things like enron and the last bank crisis. I think if we want to have a vibrant economy where we all prosper then it is our duty to not allow sleazy business practices to continue. Four tons is between 800 and 1000 dollars how would you like to taken for that amount and then have someone publicly state "I watched and did nothing, and then got good treatment for doing so". This is only my opinion, take it for what it worth.


----------



## Czech (Dec 28, 2011)

superchips said:
			
		

> The east coast just had a heavy rain. Some pellets where in transit. Some wrapping is going to leak. And some don't know yet what happens to pellets that are like a sponge.
> Some big stores don't have covered storage space for pellets.
> Someone has to buy these pellets. I look before I buy, but admit that I keep my mouth shut when I see someone in line picking up a load of pellets that you can clearly see all the bags have expanded.
> Last year I was in the big store and talked to someone buying a stove and 4 tons of pellets. I comented that i wish i had storage for 4 tons. The newby told me that he was just going to put them in his back yard and pull the bags out as he needed them. At that point the salesman gave me a stren look. I kept my mouth shut.
> That same salesman gives me great service.



Nice. With friends like you.....


----------



## subsailor (Dec 28, 2011)

save$ said:
			
		

> I have a retired veteran's card and my wife has a dependent card. We both can get the 10% at either Lowes or HD in the Augusta Me market.   The manager at the Lowes Augusta will do about anything to make a customer happy.  Any time I get told of a  bad experience, I always tell them to go back and see the manager.  I know he tires hard, and does get rid of employees when they are not nice to customers.  When I am shopping in that store, the manager will come to me and ask if there is anything I need help with.  Our store has a lot a semi retired people with years of experience in their work areas.  Needless to say,  I really appreciate having others seniors help with their many years of knowledge.  I also have found that they will get some able bodied workers to help when I need something loaded on my truck.



I agree the Lowes in Augusta works with their customers. The same can't be said for HD. I wanted to buy a ton, but can't haul it all at once. They said they would sell me a ton, but then it's my problem. It would sit out in front of the store until I finished hauling it. I decided to buy elsewhere.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 29, 2011)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> jdempsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2, an email to Lowe's Corporate also worked for me last year!! No need to argue with the workers


----------



## DBCOOPER (Dec 29, 2011)

forya said:
			
		

> My lowe's has had bad pellets (press-to-logs) for 259/ton.  So I go to TSC they have Lignetics for 200/ton or Fehl's Lawn Ctr which has Hamers for 215/ton



Hammers have been 265 a ton all season...

http://fehls.com/pages.aspx?id=22


----------



## forya (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry I got mine in the spring


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 29, 2011)

TLHinCanada said:
			
		

> I realize that each person has a different view point. I for one could not sit back and let a person be screwed. Remember the next person a salesman like that screws could be you. If everyone sits back and allows it to happen we have things like enron and the last bank crisis. I think if we want to have a vibrant economy where we all prosper then it is our duty to not allow sleazy business practices to continue. Four tons is between 800 and 1000 dollars how would you like to taken for that amount and then have someone publicly state "I watched and did nothing, and then got good treatment for doing so". This is only my opinion, take it for what it worth.



I thought the same thing!!


----------



## superchips (Dec 29, 2011)

Eatonpcat said:
			
		

> TLHinCanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I've delt with this sales man many times. I have little doubt that they tried to offer what knowledge and assistance they could, but they can't refuse to sell it to him. Some horses you can lead to water...
I'm just glad it's not my job to handle a return of 3 1/2 tons of sawdust.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 29, 2011)

superchips said:
			
		

> Eatonpcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I look before I buy, but admit that I keep my mouth shut when I see someone in line picking up a load of pellets that you can clearly see all the bags have expanded.



Just not my style...I would definetly say something to the person, then let them make the decision whether to heed my advice or not.


----------



## mikeshapp (Dec 29, 2011)

save$ said:
			
		

> I have a retired veteran's card and my wife has a dependent card. We both can get the 10% at either Lowes or HD in the Augusta Me market.




Go to your local Post Office and ask for a couple of moving kits; a small packet with the forms needed to change your address if you're moving. They come with a Lowes coupon that gives you 10% off any purchase of less than $5,000.00. I use them for all my Lowes purchases, including pellets.


----------



## mr coffee (Dec 29, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> They raised the price and now have a contractor pack of 50 bags! See pic of sign below Green Supreme by NEWP
> 
> ...



I just swung by our lowes and they are playing the same card but with north american mix, I bought a bag to run to see if it worth picking up vs this winters "contender" of hardwood heats


----------



## smwilliamson (Dec 29, 2011)

I have inside information that BOTH Lowes and HD are selling the pellets BELOW their cost, which is about $224 a ton presently = $4.49 per bag

While buying the cheapest pellets around may save you a few bucks, ask what that does for your local economy...especially places that offer fuel and SERVICE. This is exactly why I do not attempt to sell fuel. They lose on the pellets to gain on the hammers, batteries and Christmas trinkets.


----------



## DBCOOPER (Dec 29, 2011)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> I have inside information that BOTH Lowes and HD are selling the pellets BELOW their cost, which is about $224 a ton presently = $4.49 per bag



Why would they do that?


----------



## smwilliamson (Dec 29, 2011)

DBCOOPER said:
			
		

> smwilliamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So they can get foot traffic in the door. If they display pellets out front they can write off the loss as a marketing expense.


----------



## mr coffee (Dec 29, 2011)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> I have inside information that BOTH Lowes and HD are selling the pellets BELOW their cost, which is about $224 a ton presently = $4.49 per bag
> 
> While buying the cheapest pellets around may save you a few bucks, ask what that does for your local economy...especially places that offer fuel and SERVICE. This is exactly why I do not attempt to sell fuel. They lose on the pellets to gain on the hammers, batteries and Christmas trinkets.



i'd be curious how many ton's of product both lowes/HD consider "stock" for using these as a marketing loss leader. Personally my HD has a great sausage and pepper sandwich that gets me in the front door..


----------



## tomandy (Dec 30, 2011)

mr coffee said:
			
		

> Don2222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How did the North Americans work for you?


----------



## mr coffee (Dec 30, 2011)

I bought one bag as a test, filled the hopper in the am  and by 7:30 I have clunkers. I cleaned the firebox out so I'm watching and playing with my air adjustment.
as far as the marketing goes.. I like the clear bag and the smell is pleasing


----------



## VTrider (Dec 30, 2011)

Since you mentioned North Americans.....

The bulk of my stash are Currans (hard/soft mix), they come from next state over in Massena, NY.  The North American Pellets are from what I hear 'rebadged' Currans, since they are from the same mill (Massena).  Local HD sells them for $4.82/bag also, so I picked up a few bags just to see if there was any difference - I wasn't expecting any, but found that they throw a little more heat than my Currans.  They are also slightly smaller and a just a tad different shade/color.  You often hear that many manufacturers sell the same pellet under different names, but I wonder just how 'same' they really are?

Also, I've never experienced any clinkers yet with either the Currans or North Americans in my .


----------



## Xena (Dec 30, 2011)

They must be tuning in to how the pellet houses do it
cuz most of them charge the same way.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks like lowes and hd now charge more per bag than per ton.  Also lowes charges more for greene team.  I don't even look at the box stores anymore...I used to check what they had a couple times a week.  Looks like the local shops will be getting all my business next year.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 30, 2011)

superchips said:
			
		

> The east coast just had a heavy rain. Some pellets where in transit. Some wrapping is going to leak. And some don't know yet what happens to pellets that are like a sponge.
> Some big stores don't have covered storage space for pellets.
> Someone has to buy these pellets. I look before I buy, but admit that I keep my mouth shut when I see someone in line picking up a load of pellets that you can clearly see all the bags have expanded.
> Last year I was in the big store and talked to someone buying a stove and 4 tons of pellets. I comented that i wish i had storage for 4 tons. The newby told me that he was just going to put them in his back yard and pull the bags out as he needed them. At that point the salesman gave me a stren look. I kept my mouth shut.
> That same salesman gives me great service.



I, like a lot of others here, am appalled that you would just stand there and let a fellow pellet user get screwed like that.  I sure wouldn't!  I'd tell the new buyer about the problems of storing outside and the swelling of the bags.  At that point, if he didn't take my advice, it's on him, but at least I tried to be a friend.  I do the same thing now with anything I have experience with.  For example, when I'm in Lowes or HD and I see someone considering a tiling project, I'll give them my opinion of the different tools, grout, and cement.  I've gotten dirty looks from the sales people but that's tough.


----------



## fmsm (Dec 30, 2011)

I always give my 2 cents worth at my local HD, some people appreciate it and some do not. The store manager appreciates it to the point where he offered me a job!

2 weeks ago I noticed a pallet in front of the store had been ripped open, when I said something to the cashier she said "I wondered where that guy found just one bag from out there". When I made it a point to grab the store manager he thanked me for "saving" the ton as a rainstorm was approaching.

That being said he also understands why I will not buy any pellets from him.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 30, 2011)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> I have inside information that BOTH Lowes and HD are selling the pellets BELOW their cost, which is about $224 a ton presently = $4.49 per bag
> 
> While buying the cheapest pellets around may save you a few bucks, ask what that does for your local economy...especially places that offer fuel and SERVICE. This is exactly why I do not attempt to sell fuel. They lose on the pellets to gain on the hammers, batteries and Christmas trinkets.



Hi Scott

I know someone that has an 18 wheeler around here. He went up to NEWP in Jaffrey NH and picked up 44 tons for $170.00 per ton.

Now I know Lowes has to pay freight on each ton, but it may cost more to go to southern Mass than to southern NH and that is why the price may vary from store to store.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 30, 2011)

VTrider said:
			
		

> Since you mentioned North Americans.....
> 
> The bulk of my stash are Currans (hard/soft mix), they come from next state over in Massena, NY. The North American Pellets are from what I hear 'rebadged' Currans, since they are from the same mill (Massena). Local HD sells them for $4.82/bag also, so I picked up a few bags just to see if there was any difference - I wasn't expecting any, but found that they throw a little more heat than my Currans. They are also slightly smaller and a just a tad different shade/color. You often hear that many manufacturers sell the same pellet under different names, but I wonder just how 'same' they really are?
> 
> Also, I've never experienced any clinkers yet with either the Currans or North Americans in my .



Lots of variables in pellets. Batch to batch you can see different fiber, Bulk density and size. If the manufacturer excepts fiber from the open market you'll see more variance than if they had a steady inhouse source. Some of the most consistent are pellets like Turmans(just one of many) which uses fiber from its in house scrapes from flooring production. 

The slightly smaller size you saw with the NA can explain the higher heat. A smaller pellet will fill the burnpot with more fuel than a larger/longer fuel. Has to due with the volume feed in to the burnpot. 

Just trying to explain some variances and hopefully it helps. Just the tip as far as what can vary in pellet fuel.


----------



## catmas (Dec 30, 2011)

At least for me this is not true when you Buy the contractor pack.  I bought my Green Supreme's for $3.05 or $3.15 (contractor price). They would not give me the 5% discount for using my Lowe's card.  I argued a little, but the price was so cheap that I did not get too upset.  Side note, I wouldn't buy another ton of Green Supreme's if they were $2.00/bag and I got 50% off if I used my card.[/quote]

why did you not like the green supremes?  i thought they were ok.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 30, 2011)

catmas said:
			
		

> At least for me this is not true when you Buy the contractor pack.  I bought my Green Supreme's for $3.05 or $3.15 (contractor price). They would not give me the 5% discount for using my Lowe's card.  I argued a little, but the price was so cheap that I did not get too upset.  Side note, I wouldn't buy another ton of Green Supreme's if they were $2.00/bag and I got 50% off if I used my card.



why did you not like the green supremes?  i thought they were ok.[/quote]

They did not burn well for me...Low heat output and loads of ash.  Luckily I still have 45 bags left, so you will probably be hearing me gripe some more!!  Glad they worked for you...I have heard others say they are a decent pellet!!


----------

